# Does being opposed to mandates make you an “anti-vaxxer”?



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## chic (Nov 27, 2021)

No it doesn't. I just makes you anti brainwashing.


----------



## Remy (Nov 27, 2021)

In my line of work in California, it makes you unemployed.


----------



## win231 (Nov 27, 2021)

In the mind of a programmed dolt, it not only makes you an anti-vaxxer, it also makes you selfish, inconsiderate, & someone who puts others at risk.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> In the mind of a programmed dolt, it not only makes you an anti-vaxxer, it also makes you selfish, inconsiderate, & someone who puts others at risk.


Being a "programmed dolt" is a prerequisite to being a anti-vaxxer...


----------

